# How I got over not ice fishing



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Caught these guys today dipping a jig around docks.... this is an hours worth.played catch an release another 5 hours. Used the kayak. Biggest crappie 14"(2) biggest gill 9.75".... they were pulling just as hard as spring time. Over all caught about 40 crappie with only 10 under 10" and 20/30 gills. 10 being 8"+...
Was a ball!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like a heck of a good time! Nice job!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice haul there. Congrats!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 228147
> 
> Caught these guys today dipping a jig around docks.... this is an hours worth.played catch an release another 5 hours. Used the kayak. Biggest crappie 14"(2) biggest gill 9.75".... they were pulling just as hard as spring time. Over all caught about 40 crappie with only 10 under 10" and 20/30 gills. 10 being 8"+...
> Was a ball!



Awesome job to say the least... That's a sure way of taking the grief away from not being able to hard water fish... Although you made me a little jealous I am really happy for you on your catch!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was a ball for sure... I was originally going to this spot to just bluegill fish. But herd a good report the day prior so went crappie hoping for bonus gills. I should of gone back today oh well


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

how do you spell relief, it ain't ROLAIDS. its catching open water FISH.
sherman


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishingful said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 228239


Nice! Find any numbers???? 
Attaching another pic to show how wide these crappie are insane!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice! Find any numbers????
> Attaching another pic to show how wide these crappie are insane!
> View attachment 228350


Not much size but a good winter meal.










Headed to fletchers pond this weekend. Got to scratch that ice itch. Even if I get some hammer handle pike I will still stand on water. About 12 inches up there


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

8 and a hook and i'll be on my way to scratch my itch. fl or bust. you guys are killing me with all those fish.
sherman


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Scratched!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 228147
> 
> Caught these guys today dipping a jig around docks.... this is an hours worth.played catch an release another 5 hours. Used the kayak. Biggest crappie 14"(2) biggest gill 9.75".... they were pulling just as hard as spring time. Over all caught about 40 crappie with only 10 under 10" and 20/30 gills. 10 being 8"+...
> Was a ball!


you guys are gonna make me get a kayak aren't ya? ...


----------



## timo4352 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bought new ice gear but did not get out at all yet. 
But steelhead fishing has become an acceptable diversion from obsessing about ice fishing.
Got a few over the past few weeks.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Scratched!
> 
> View attachment 228604
> View attachment 228605


Nice fish Jim! You lucky dog you find ice.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You found ice. Lol


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Upper michigan fletchers pond


----------

